# Profinet und Aktualisierungszeit



## snowbda (28 März 2009)

Hi!
Kann mir jemand erklären was das bedeutet? Die Zeit ist meistens auf 2ms eingestellt...was heißt das aber? Wenn nun aber meine SPS eine Zykluszeit von 10 ms hat, dann könnten die Ausgänge im Worst-Case-Fall nach ca. 20 ms geschaltet werden. Was bringen mir dann die 2 ms???
Oder heißt das nur, dass wenn die SPS schaltet es noch 2 ms dauert, bis das Device durchschaltet?


----------



## Ralle (28 März 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen, da heißt, was es besagt, alle 2 ms werden die Daten der Peripherie aktualisiert. Das hat im Programmablauf durchaus eine Bedeutung, da ja viele Geräte am Bus im Programm ausgelesen und beschrieben werden. Wenn ich also mitten im Programm die Daten eines Servos auslese, dann sind die Daten auch bei 20ms Zykluszeit max. 2 ms alt. Gleiches gilt, wenn ich Daten direkt zum Slave schicke, die sind nach 2 ms dort, egal was die SPS-Zykluszeit sagt. Klar, kann ich nur all 20 ms (bei 20 ms Zykluszeit)  was hinschicken (außer ich nutze einen Zeit-OB), aber wichtig ist oft, daß die Reaktion möglichst schnell erfolgt.

PS: 2 ms dauert es im schlechtesten Falle. Die normal im Prozeßabbild einglesenen und geschriebenen Daten werden natürlich nur alle 20ms im Programm selbst Änderungen zeigen.


----------



## trinitaucher (28 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn ich also mitten im Programm die Daten eines Servos auslese, dann sind die Daten auch bei 20ms Zykluszeit max. 2 ms alt. Gleiches gilt, wenn ich Daten direkt zum Slave schicke, die sind nach 2 ms dort, egal was die SPS-Zykluszeit sagt.


Bist du sicher?
Ich ging immer davon aus, dass zu Beginn eines SPS-Zyklus alle Input-Daten eingelesen und am Ende des Zyklus die Output-Daten geschrieben werden.
Eine SPS aktualisiert doch nicht ihre I/O-Daten während des Zyklus, oder bin ich nich mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik?


----------



## Ralle (28 März 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Bist du sicher?
> Ich ging immer davon aus, dass zu Beginn eines SPS-Zyklus alle Input-Daten eingelesen und am Ende des Zyklus die Output-Daten geschrieben werden.
> Eine SPS aktualisiert doch nicht ihre I/O-Daten während des Zyklus, oder bin ich nich mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik?



Das Prozessabbild, also die "normalen" E/A, werden am Ende oder Am Anfang des SPS-Zyklus eingelesen bzw. geschrieben, das ist korrekt. Wenn du aber oberhalb des Prozessabbildes arbeitest, wie z.Bsp. bei Profibusslaves, dann liest du die Daten ja selbst ein, entweder mit L PEWxy, T PAWxy oder mit dem SFC14/15. Die sind dann so aktuell, wie die Aktualisierungszeit auf dem Bus das macht.


----------



## trinitaucher (28 März 2009)

Ok, ich sehe, meine Grundkenntnisse der S7-Welt sind doch recht beschränkt


----------



## snowbda (28 März 2009)

Vielen Dank, wenn ichn nun aber 200 Devices habe, kommt die SPS mit den 2 ms klar???


----------



## Ralle (29 März 2009)

snowbda schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, wenn ichn nun aber 200 Devices habe, kommt die SPS mit den 2 ms klar???



Also ich das hier aus einer Siemens-Doku:



> Die Aktualisierungszeit beschreibt die Zeitspanne zwischen zwei der regelmäßigen
> Datentransfers von/zur dezentralen Peripherie.



Ausgehend davon könnte ich mit vorstellen, daß du eine größere Aktualisierungszeit erhältst, wenn mehr Devices vorhanden sind.


----------



## Ralle (29 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Also ich das hier aus einer Siemens-Doku:
> 
> 
> 
> Ausgehend davon könnte ich mit vorstellen, daß du eine größere Aktualisierungszeit erhältst, wenn mehr Devices vorhanden sind.



Und hier noch etwas aus einer andern Quelle:



> Die minimale Aktualisierungszeit ist abhängig vom projektierten Kommunikationsanteil für IO, von der Anzahl der IO-Devices und von der Anzahl der projektierten Nutzdaten. Der Kommunikationsanteil ist eine Ressourcengewichtung zwischen IO und CBA. Bei der CPU 319-3 PN/DP wird die Aktualisierungszeit zudem auch durch den Sendetakt beeinflusst


----------

